# Phrag. Saint Ouen 'White'



## lienluu (Nov 10, 2006)

*Phrag. Saint Ouen 'Sweet Ice'*

Here is another St. Ouen, this one came from the Orchid Zone. This is one of their breeders, with a clonal name of "Sweet Ice". The shape is also funky, but the colour is wonderful. Also, this is a very old flower and is a little damaged. I will take a photo again on the next bloom. It also branches.


----------



## Marco (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok....i love this one more than the flavum. Thanks Lien


----------



## gore42 (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow, that's pretty awesome... I don't think I've ever seen a Phrag like that. Nice, pic, too!

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Nov 10, 2006)

GREAT color! Or lack there-of! 

I think it's wonderful. Please do post another of the next bloom, Lien.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 10, 2006)

:clap: :drool: I think that is the whitest Phrag I have ever seen:clap:


----------



## Heather (Nov 10, 2006)

The fenestres came through really well too. J'adore!


----------



## Gilda (Nov 10, 2006)

WOW !! Never seen one like that !!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2006)

I like white Phrags!


----------



## Gideon (Nov 10, 2006)

Stunning, I like it a lot


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 10, 2006)

All of the above!

I love it Lien!

thanks


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW! Ths looks like a white besseae. I would love to see this in person.


----------



## lienluu (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's the latest bloom


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 10, 2006)

Get some fischeri pollen on that stigmatic surface RIGHT NOW! PLEASE!


----------



## Heather (Dec 10, 2006)

So SO gorgeous! I cannot wait until mine bloom!


----------



## blueovalgal (Dec 10, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow wow wow!!!


----------



## Gideon (Dec 10, 2006)

Stunning, Lien, I wish I could find stuff like that over here


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2006)

The next bloom is even fuller but got some color. Very interesting...


----------



## Bolero (Dec 11, 2006)

That might be the first white phrag I've seen also. Very nice!


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 11, 2006)

It would be interesting to see if the color of the flower changes with temperature differences..........


----------



## Barbara (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow. Sooo, do you have a picture of the whole thing? More drama!


----------



## lienluu (Jan 14, 2007)

Latest bloom


----------



## wilbeck (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow! Lovely.


----------



## Heather (Jan 15, 2007)

Goes w/out saying - that is one nice plant!


----------

